# Wired X-Box 360 Pad - Blinking X - How to Update driver

## MonkeyIsland

Hi all,

I'm setting up a gentoo home entertainment System, I compiled X-Box Pad support in the Kernel like the Wiki describes. Everything works fine, wired Pad is recognized but the Big X keeps blinking. I am running on Gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4 and the driver included is version 0.06 I think. Can anyone tell me how to update the driver or had the same problems?

Thanks for your help

----------

## aidanjt

`grep "XBOX" /usr/src/linux/.config' and `dmesg | tail' just after plugging in the pad, please.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

dmesg | tail :

```
usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Microsoft X-Box 360 pad as /class/input/input6

```

grep "XBOX" /usr/src/linux/.config :

outputs nothing at all on the screen, its like hitting enter in the console

----------

## aidanjt

 *MonkeyIsland wrote:*   

> dmesg | tail :
> 
> ```
> usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 5
> 
> ...

 

Sorry, I wrongly guessed the mnemonic for the Xbox pad support, it should look like so:

```
aidan@loki ~ $ grep "XPAD" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y
```

if yours isn't like that, then change it, do `make modules modules_install', and it should work.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

```
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y
```

well ... this option is not avaible in Gentoo-Sources-2.6.24-r4 ... i added it manually to my config but ... nope, still blinking ultra annoying   :Rolling Eyes: 

guess this problem has been solved in newer revisions of the X-Pad driver can anyone tell me how to update the driver?

----------

## MonkeyIsland

I will try the newly released xboxdrv later today and post the results... has noone else got this problem with the blinking leds on the wired controller?

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Well ... i didnt try the xboxdrv yet i would prefer a kernel solution.

Has noone else got the problem with the blinking X or can anyone tell me how to update the kernel driver?

----------

## lysergicacid

** still got the annoying blinking light on my wired 360 pad in gentoo/mythtv/mythgame etc, havent tried the userspace driver tho, the in kernel drivers work ok for xe / epsxe / zsnes. cant seem to use the cvs xpad drivers tho, anyone got any tips on using the cvs driver with current kernel incarnations 

```
gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1 / mm-sources-2.6.27_rc5-r1
```

 please ?

edit 4/10/08 - annoying blinking light issue resolved with building --- LED Class Support  into the kernel Doh!!

----------

